# Digital camera?



## geekgirl

With all these great pics here, what kind of digital camera are people using? Do you like it? 

Some aren't so good at capturing moving objects. Mine (borrowed) I just have to set up and snap when I hope something is swimming by. Out of 100 pics, I might have 5 where the fish is actually in the frame and in-focus. Time to upgrade! :lol: 

So...suggestions??

Stacey


----------



## d28 boy

Sony Mavica is a real nice camera I have been using. It has its own mini-disc so there is quite a bit of storage on the camera itself. There are several models with various megapixel ratings. Ours was US$1500 new, but now they are down to $650-700 range. It is fully automatic or fully controllable like a manual camera, whichever you like. I have to say, I am a novice at photographing the aquarium though, and I still get lots of blurry fish as well, definitely a shutter speed/focus type issue.


----------



## m.lemay

I use the Sony DSC-P51 it has a 2megpixel resolution and uses the memory stick for storage. I like it a lot. I had an older Sony mavica, one of the first ones that came out, and the resolution was really low compared to the p51 that I have now. Like everything else, the Mavicas have improved quite a bit. I purchased my p51 at Walmart, they seemed to have the best price around. You can probably get it cheaper online but with the shipping it probably would come out about the same. I think I paid roughly $300 out the door.

Marcel


----------



## kor4ever

I use a Powershot G2 by Canon. Its a great semi-pro camera although I've been itching for a full SLR digital camera. Too expensive though. I think the only gripe I have with this camera duuringn aquarium photography is I can't get close enough with macro. but what can you do with zoom len ses. There is a macro lens atttachment, but I don't think its worth it.


Felix


----------



## JimmyD

What are those two fish sucking on the driftwood in that picture? I saw some just like them today at the LFS. They were labled Chinese Algea Eater, but the people there couldn't answer my questions so I walked away. I'm looking for fish like those, but am a bit confused...


----------



## m.lemay

The fish in the picture are siamese algae eaters, notice the black stripe along the length of the body. Chinese algae eaters have a stripe but it is very faint. The Siamese stripe is pitch black and ends at a point into the tail fin.

Marcel


----------



## d28 boy

love my SAE's, they are great workers!


----------



## geekgirl

Canon G2, that's the camera I've been looking at. I was hoping someone had a comment on it. Is it fast enough? The old camera I've been using takes so long to get the shot, most of the time the fish have already swum out of range. 

I love the UI on that one though. And it's down to about $500 online. Not bad.

Stacey


----------



## kor4ever

Well, you can't expect it to be too fast...it is a digital camera. I just half-depress the shutter to make it focus and take the shot when I am ready. My friends swears that is Nikon Coolpix 5000 is as fast as a film SLR, but I have to confirm that. If you want some good reviews go check out this place:

http://www.dpreview.com

Felix


----------



## Pooky125

I used the Sony Cybershot DSC-P31


----------



## Buck

Hey Stacey I think you will find that just about all the digitals suck when it comes to "freezing" a moving subject, with practice you and settings you can help it a little but thats just the nature of the beast..
Flash will help also but then you can lose pic quality when photographing aquariums.

All my photos are taken with an *Olympus Camedia C-4000 Zoom* , it is a 4 megapixel camera with all kinds of bells and whistles that I have still not learned... I think it would be easier to learn how to fly a plane then to learn all that this thing can do ! :lol: It also takes movies which I tried and I was actually impressed with the quality for just a camera.

The only regret is the 4mpixel feature...I should have gone with a 2 or 2.5 , they are easier to get quality photos without using crazy settings. I borrowed a friends 1.9 mp and it was very easy to use but when I bought the 4mp camera I found that it will take a more quality shot but you need to find the "magic settings" to get the "ease" of the 1.9 "point and shoot" camera.(Which took beautiful photos as well)

Its all what you are looking for. I would suggest buying a $ 100 digital to learn it and see how they work and then in a short years period the "better" camera's that are 600$ now will be 250$ :evil: 

I paid 500 for mine in early december and it now can be bought for 375 in same store ! :lol: 

So many camera's to chose from.


----------



## geekgirl

Thanks for the input. That Olympus c-4000 is high on my list too. Right now I have a Kodak ?? (borrowed and 4 years old) I think it's 2mp. I use the Canon G-2 at work. (4mp) I like the rotating LCD and the form factor of the G-2, but the image quality from the c-4000 (according to several reviews) can't be beat in the price range. 

I've had a hard time deciding though, because it has to be at least a few years future proof. DH has to be convinced that's the next toy. Especially since I also got the last toy :lol: And they're spendy, so it's nice to get some "real-world" opinions first. 

I think the best recommendation is seeing the image quality on this and other sites, then asking who is using what. It's funny how the same 3 or 4 models keep coming up over and over.

Stacey

Stacey


----------



## Buck

> I like the rotating LCD


...and why do you like that feature Stacey ? :drool: hehe... my wife yelled at me for that feature once... :lol: 
The camera I borrowed from my buddy had that feature, I dont think they make it anymore. :evil: 

Seriously though the C-4000 takes unbelievable quality shots and the "digital" zoom is phenomenal for closeups. Its a lot of camera for the money.

*Buck* 8)


----------



## RayB

Sunnysmom
ACTUALLY, your ratio of 5 outa 100 isn't too bad... The art of photography comes in the belief of "shoot, shoot....keep shooting". THAT is the extreme advantage of a digital camera. Personally, I use a Sony P9. Wifey gave it to me for Christmas. It took the place of a Mavica. THE new one I really like. AND, that's what I do when taking pictures....Shoot, shoot and shoot some more. Then I go to the computer to see what will be deleted. GOOD closeup photography takes TIME!!!!


----------



## geekgirl

ROTFLMAO! Yes, self-portrait, but nothing nasty! :twisted: Actually when the babies I take care of were little, I used the rotating LCD to take pics of me and baby together. Now, I use it so they don't know I'm ready to take the picture. I can hold the camera out of their sight and still see the LCD.

Remember, this is the camera I use at WORK! :lol: No hanky-panky allowed, but now that you mention it... one more reason-HA! Can't do that with my SLR...

and the 5 shots out of 100 with actually fish still in the frame? I didn't say those are GOOD shots.  To get one keeper I probably have to take a whole card full of pics with the camera I'm using. Even then it's crop, crop, crop, resize, color adjust, paintbrush... I HATE ART. :roll: 

Stacey


----------



## Hooked4Life

I purchased an Olympus C-5050z about 2 weeks ago. This is a 5mp didigtal camera. My aquarium shots have not been impressive due to my harsh lighting (10k 65W CF right on top of the glass). I plan to move the light higher. This camera has every bell and whistle that you could imagine. I bought the camera for underwater photography.

Here are some samples:



















I know that this isnt an aquarium, but its still a good picture.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

My Kodak DX4330 takes excellent quality pictures. The clarity and color rendition are as good as I've seen. My problem is focusing. I need to read up on that TTL focus scheme.

I am finding out that the lens is where the quality is at. My aunt has a Sony with a Carl Zeiss lens that takes some of the most AMAZING macro shots imagineable. We're talking zooming in on your fingerprint! Sure, it's $1000 but that is going to be my next eventual step.


----------



## vfish2003

I had a Kadak easyshare cx-2400, but in fell in a basin of water and now i'm in the market for a new one, any suggestions?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

The DX4330. Check out some of the photos on my website. All were taken with my Kodak Easyshare DX4330. It's got impressive macro capabilities for the price. Which happnes to be about $250-$300.

Macro Picture (92KB - 900x757)


----------



## cousin it

I took delivery of a Olympus C4000z yesterday I've started playing with it and so far I am amazed at the quality of the pics I'm getting.
previously I was borrowing a friends c3030 so most of the settings are in the same order which has helped.


----------



## Alex

I have a Canon A70, 3.2mp, lots of manual settings, works very well for a vareity of picture types.

http://adkins.dynip.com/media/maleblueram-27-apr-2003.jpg

Alex


----------



## KyleT

I recently acquired a Sony Cybershot DSC-P9 and at only $400 I have been very pleased. I still haven't figured out all of the right settings but I will eventually. 

This is probably my all time favorite shot:









To view it full size: http://www.plantedtank.net/images/111802/22.jpg


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

That's a neat shot, Kyle. It's hard to catch the constantly-moving tetras. I've gotten a lot better at those kinds of close ups, but now I'm having a hard time taking whole-tank pics again! I can't get the light quite right.


----------



## rumples riot

Hi there,

I use a Kodak DX 3700. I have the same problem as Gulfcoastaquarian, in that I have trouble with the focus. This is the problem with point and shoot digitals.

Gulf coast maybe we can compare notes on our results. The manual for my camera is pretty limp to say the least.

Rumple.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

The best success I have had with focusing is 1) to take a dozen pictures (a few of which, will be perfectly in focus) or 2) for a more sure method, mine has this feature where it will outline (with a small red box) in the viewfinder what it is focusing on. If you see it focusing on something in the foreground or back ground, hit the focus/shutter button again and it will try to find something else to focus on. Of course, for fast-moving fish, they will by now have moved on to the something more interesting than posing for you, but it works great for inanimate or slow-moving objects.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori

For macro shots, you need to switch into manual mode.
Set the shutter for 1/150 or so and the aperture to F 4.0 atleast.
That will 'freeze' the fish and increase the depth of field so that
if the fish is at an angle, the whole thing will still be in focus.
Depending on your light, you may need an external flash.
If you don't have an external flash, and your pictures are coming
out too dark with these settings, try F 3.0 and shutter 1/80 though
that may not work AS well as the other shots.

Compare these pics...
Top one, with autofocus, point&shoot setting, no flash
Bottom one with autofocus, manual settings, F Stop 4.0, 1/150, external flash
Notice that in the bottom picture everything is in focus whereas in
the top one, the eggs/leaf closer to the camera is blurry.



















Photos taken with Sony DSC F707


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian

Must save up for camera with manual mode. My f-stop and shutter speed settings are automatic. Argh! Those are great examples, though!


----------

